# Connie's Fried Rice



## Constance (Nov 5, 2005)

I had some good eggrolls in the freezer, but needed something to go with them. I also had some rice left that I had made for gumbo last week, so I made fried rice for the first time. We loved it...here's how I made it:

Connie’s Fried Rice

3-1/2 cups leftover rice
2-3 tablespoons canola oil
½ cup diced red bell pepper
½ cup diced onions
¼ cup chopped green onions
1 can bamboo shoots
1 can straw mushrooms
½ cup frozen peas
2 eggs, lightly beaten.
¼ cup soy sauce

In a large skillet, heat oil and add vegetables. Saute until onions are translucent. Add rice, stir and fry for a few minutes, then add soy sauce and eggs. Stir and let cook a few minutes, then remove from heat and cover until ready to serve.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks Connie, this sounds really good.  I love fried rice!

 Barbara


----------



## QSis (Nov 5, 2005)

Connie, did your rice come out nice and dry-ish, separate grains, the way you get it in Chinese restaurants?

My fried rice comes out too moist, no matter what I've tried.

Lee


----------



## Constance (Nov 5, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> My fried rice comes out too moist, no matter what I've tried. Lee



Lee, it wasn't really dry, but yes, the grains were nice and separate. I'm embarrassed to tell you this, but the left-over rice I used was Minute Rice. It doesn't work for anything long cooking, like soups, but it's so dependable.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 5, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> Connie, did your rice come out nice and dry-ish, separate grains, the way you get it in Chinese restaurants?
> 
> My fried rice comes out too moist, no matter what I've tried.
> 
> Lee


 
Do you use the rice right after preparing it? The best way to make fried rice is with rice that is leftover from another meal or at least let the rice cool completely before using. 

Since I cannot seem to link you to a thread with more information, I will tell you where it is.  It is under the pasta, rice, beans, and grains and it is called how to make fried rice like the chinese restaurants?  Good Luck!!


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 7, 2005)

QSis,

I use rice specifically prepared for fried rice. This rice is undercooked by about a third, rinsed under the cold tap to stop the cooking process & to remove any residual starch then laid out on a tray in the fridge or under cover to set & dry. 

Just prior to frying, I fluff the rice to ensure that there are no lumps and the grains are separated.

Ensure your wok or skillet is really hot - look for the "breath of the wok" before starting. A common cause for moist rice is the wok isn't hot enough. Another is that the rice hasn't been prepared correctly.

Check also that there is no moist being added when you add the other ingredients (say, from washed veges).

Work really quick and keep turning the rice.

Keep trying, don't give up & Good luck.

BTW for added flavour, use Peanut oil, rather than vegetable oil, and not too much.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 7, 2005)

Connie, try making the scrumbled eggs separately, then mix with everything else shortly before the finish... that will keep the fried rice from being moist... also basmati rice is an excellent choice for this, brilliant for another verison with an Indian twist, biriyani as well!


----------



## Constance (Nov 8, 2005)

I do think I'll do the eggs separately next time...I'd like to see them in little individual pieces, rather than smooshed into everything else.
Next time I get to go shopping, I'll look for basmati rice. HB and my daughter do most of the shopping for me, and neither is very good about "exploring" for new ingredients.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 10, 2005)

If you want a good flavor use Chili Sesame Oil.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 10, 2005)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> If you want a good flavor use Chili Sesame Oil.


I love sesame oil in fried rice too. I find it really (sorry to say a really over used phrase) kicks it up a notch


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2005)

My husband has the day off tomorrow, and he's going to take me to the Super Walmart, which is the only grocery store we have in town. Sesame oil is one of the goodies I'll be looking for, basmati rice another. 
Once I get in one of those little motorized carts, I'm all over that store. Who knows what I may find?


----------



## Dove (Nov 10, 2005)

When we were in Korea and went to the Chiefs Club, Kim would make the best fried rice..starting with bacon cut up and he did the eggs separate on the grill..he used anything he found in the refrigerator..


----------



## RMS (Nov 13, 2005)

I've never tried making my own fried rice. Thanks for the recipe!


----------

